# Help me with my first detailing - Phantom Black



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a Phantom Black TT that has a few minor scratches on the roof, and a few marks here and there. None of them can really be felt with your finger nail. It also has the usual swirl marks from previous owners washing. I understand the only way to remove them is to get them machine polished out. I am planning to get some paint correction done next spring.

For now, my goal is to cover the marks and swirls up with a polish and sealant. I currently have a few bottles of AutoGlym Super Resin Polish and Ultra Gloss Protection sat on the shelf.

This is the process I am looking to go with.

1 - Jet wash grit etc off the car
2 - Clean the wheels
3 - 2 Bucket wash method with sheep skin mitt
4 - Dry car using a Waffle Weave drying towel (applying quick detailers spray to the towel)
5 - Clay bar the car
6 - Fully polish car with 2 layers
7 - Apply Sealant

Questions:

How would you rate autoglym super resin polish for trying to cover up marks on a black car?
Should I drop the autoglym and use Chemical Guys Blacklight followed by HyBrid V7 Sealant instead?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm no detailer but i actually think srp is good at coving up marks... And great value for money. Its only disadvantage is that it is quite messy and leaves a lot of powder behind.

I prefer poorboys blackhole now... Again wont break the bank!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Use a wax not a polish

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

aquazi said:


> I'm no detailer but i actually think srp is good at coving up marks... And great value for money. Its only disadvantage is that it is quite messy and leaves a lot of powder behind.
> 
> I prefer poorboys blackhole now... Again wont break the bank!


I have found that using SRP to, dust everywhere and it shows up on a black car. I've been reading that you can use a bit of spray to keep the dust under control.


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Use a wax not a polish


Care to expand..

From what I know about sealants/wax, they shouldn't make any difference to how your car looks. Their purpose is to protect and prolong the life of the polish.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Rather than jet washing first, suggest using snowfoam to remove initial dirt etc. Then use hose to fully remove foam / dirt.


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

Haven't got a snow foam lance just yet. Will hopefully be getting once in the near future.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

For any black car I would highly recommend Poorboys Black Hole for a black car. You won't regret it! 8)


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> For any black car I would highly recommend Poorboys Black Hole for a black car. You won't regret it! 8)


I have just been reading up on that, looks like it would do the job. What sealant should I apply on top of it to prolong the effect?

Would it be worth going over the car a few times with Autoglym Super Resin Polish before applying the Poorboys Blackhole? My process would be.. Clean > Clay > Polish > Glaze (Blackhole) > Sealant.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Leo Seti said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> > For any black car I would highly recommend Poorboys Black Hole for a black car. You won't regret it! 8)
> ...


Sounds like a good plan to me. Here's what I achieved with Poorboys on my last car...



In terms of sealing I tend to use Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax or Autoglym Extra Gloss Protect. Another product I highly recommend and rate is Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner, check out some YouTube clips n you'll see why. I am no expert just an enthusiast recommending my favourite products after testing way too many! Lol


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks like it's done a good job there. Did you have many swirl marks on the paint to begin?

Any idea if applicator pads make a difference? Ie using a hex polishing pad, or just a cheap pad from halfords..


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes it had swirl marks but you will not get rid of these without machine polishing, you will only cover them up. Therefore unless you are machine polishing I wouldn't be too fussed about pads. Infact before I started machine polishing I just used a clean microfibre for application purposes.


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes, I'm only looking to cover them up for the time being. I'll be looking to spends one money on getting it professionally machine polished in the spring.

Getting my alloys powder coated tomorrow, so I'll have a look at the wheel cleaner you suggested, and maybe a good wax for them too.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just bought some new alloys today and have highly been recommended gtecniq C5 by numerous members on here for sealing so will be buying some of that!


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

Think I saw that post earlier. I'll be having to take the alloys off in a week or so anyway, as I plan to paint my calipers. So I will do a full clean and seal them while they're off.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I'll post this again, +1 for gtechniq C5!! Water still sheets off like there's no tomorrow even after 6 months of cleaning every week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

